# Boer x nigerian dwarf cross



## Lizjax (Apr 3, 2017)

My boer mix buck bred my nigerian dwarf doe unplanned. She has been in labor all week and getting close, has anyone ever delta with such a size difference and do you have any advise? I'm worried she is going to have a hard time kidding and the possibility of it being a big baby is very scary to me. Please help.


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 4, 2017)

Hope all goes well!  Do you have a good vet, and have you given them a heads up on the upcoming birth, so they know they may need to come?


----------



## Lizjax (Apr 5, 2017)

Yeah, she went to the vet this morning. He said just to wait. I don't really know what to expect with a drastic size difference


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 5, 2017)

It is a waiting game... no telling what will happen. Sometimes things work out fine sometimes not.
Glad you have the vet notified.
Hope it all goes well.


----------



## Lizjax (Apr 9, 2017)

She had one tiny baby that died. It was girl, a perfect mix of the two. She has had a really hard time with this birth.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 9, 2017)

Ahhhh, so sorry you lost her.


----------



## Lizjax (Apr 9, 2017)

She had no interest at all in the baby after it came out. Now she's having trouble with the after birth


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 9, 2017)

So sorry for your loss 

Milk out the dam, that gets the contractions going to pass the placenta. Do not pull it!

Save the colostrum from the dam and freeze it (I use ice cube trays) and save it for future emergencies. We call it "liquid gold", always good to have in the freezer.


----------

